# Looking to Plant the Best tasting Green Beans, etc



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was at Cheddars today and got their green beans as a side. They are flat and a bit wide. Great taste. Anyone know what variety they may be?

Also looking for best tasting, yellow squash; zucchini and cucumber.

Any advice appreciated

Pick ><>>


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like italian green beans.... they're wide and flatter than what we normally see, I've never grown them. As far as yellow squash and cucumber..... haha.... pm my husband, btravlin2.... he's grown several varieties and has alot to say about them!

Good growing!


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

*Roma*

they are also called Roma beans, in addition to Italian bean,, grown them for years, seeds are often hard to find, this year I got from amazon, decent price & arrived in 2 days. Try Garden of Eden [65 days] pole bean & good producer.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have grown them for years, they are ROMA green beans.. Roma II is a good variety and is very common.

Here is a link to Park seeds. http://parkseed.com/bean-roma-ii/p/05007/


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

My opinion, regular old pinto bean is as great tasting a snap bean as there is. Just raid the pkg in the pantry and plant some. Vines become a tangly mess to pick from, always say I'm gonna give them something ro climb on, never get around to it.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

my .02 is blue lake to my taste buds


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep,Roma.I planted purple Roma's last year.They turn green when cooked,but seem a little stringier than regular RomaII.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Kentucky wonder


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, kentucky wonder or blue lake

they are cheap............... plant both........

be careful w the cucumbers, pickling is diff. than slicing variety


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Blue lake and they are great dipped in egg then spicy Loisiana fish fry mix then fried.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i love the kentuck wonder taste but hate the strings . my go to greenbean is blue lake


----------

